# Hey -- It's June!



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

. . .

(Sitting patiently tapping fingers on desk)

'doba


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

What happend to May?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

hefer said:


> What happend to May?


Nuffin'  That's why there is all the finger-drumming and calender-checking......


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

My distributor says to expect delivery in late June. Still hoping.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Pictures*

Any pics of the finished product?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Isn't the first release just repaints of the Bowties and Mopars? We've already seen the new TJet chassis with the SpeedRacer cars so does it really come down to waiting for a stiffer XT chassis and two rounds of repaints? 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot about the Dukes cars. Not a Dukes fan.


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Is it so wrong to be very dissapointed with the progress of AW/Round 2 ? I guess I get too wrapped up in my hobby sometimes... But you know, we HO guys have always wanted more than we have ,right? Sometimes I feel that the HO community is being overlooked. Just look at how 1/32nd has progressed......Guys, I really believe that we deserve BETTER than all these broken promises..........


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*sigh*
Maybe in time for Christmas...?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Seems just like old times.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> Seems just like old times.


Sure does, doesn't it?  

Well I guess they'll be here in time for football season. :devil: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hopefully by the Super Bowl.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm confused... is it the cars that were originally slated for January but moved to March, April, and then May that are coming out sometime in July? Or will the cars that were originally scheduled for June that will be out somewhere in the July-December time frame? I haven't ordered the June release cars like the McLaren yet but maybe I should. They may sell out when everyone gets their tax return checks next spring. They'll also make good Christmas or Easter presents. I ordered some deluxe pit kits and I hear they may be out sometime by the end if the year or in time for the next presidential election. Maybe there will be another Dukes of Hazzard sequel by the time the Duke cars hit the streets. They'll do up an '06 Charger as the General Lee and have it jump a huge vat of German potato salad. But I'm really holding out for the F&F Drifter cars. Or was that High Plains Drifter cars? Who knows. Must be the price of zinc that's causing the latest delay. May have to move to bamboo pickup shoes. 

So when are the VWs and Mustangs (now would be 42nd anniversary edition) due?


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Well Mr. Lowe, as you can see , the natives are restless......Why can't you at least give us some pictures & update your AW web site once in awhile?.. I am afraid I (me) ...will soon get disinterested during the wait. You know, I have been thinking about this for a long, long time.....I just want you to know that I am not buying the China, license, & contract deals anymore. A simple note or picture wants in awhile will go a long way to help your new buisness get going...Just throw the cars out there & we will BUY! Simple...Don't worry about licensing from people like Chrysler...The Dodge Charger Tjet has some weird tail-lights that can not be mistaken for an actual Charger. We are all so starved for new HO cars, we will take even a Tucker (and I KNOW you won't have contract problems with THAT car)...Who needs a Duke's car anyway? Show over ....I hope you have not seen the last of me as I enjoy this hobby too much to give up! But come on now...Do something about those sloppy axle & armature holes, fix the gear train problems, & let us know whats going on ! Please...This is 2006 , for goodness sake . I would like to think a product I have held dear to me for 40 years, will someday be improved upon!....AND companies like yours ,will respect our love of the hobby...Regards. Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

As my friend Jim has often said, "What we're dealing with here is technology pioneered in the 1960s. We're still working the bugs out of it!" :lol::lol::lol:

'doba


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

While I have been patient, I actually have moved on. I have been buying 1/32 cars because they are available. I have decided that since I can't get anymore of the newer cars because they STILL are not out I will only buy singles that I like and not whole cases as I once did. Can't purchase what is not out...


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't wait for the Hey -- It's July thread to start.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I just hope when they do arrive, and they will, that they don't all hit at once. I need some spacing.


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

When I was a kid, I didn't mind waiting a year for another Christmas...BUT, at least it got here when they said it would.......Do you hear all this distributors..???? Next time , let your customers know this: " You'll get em when we get em "...No promised dates. all this does is raise suspicion. If you ask me, HO is being treated like a red-headed stepchild. If this company cared about us , we would not be lied to. You will never get ME to understand the delay..I'm not buying it. If AW cared about us, they would scrap the repainted Chevies, & start with the more popular Torinos, AMX, & Cougars. But NOOOOOOOOOOOO.....come on, get with the program.....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I heard that the first shipments will start leaving the warehouse .......

........ next week!


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

where did you hear that AFX?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Try Model Railroading.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Patience everyone. I heard Tom is rowing the boat full of slots over here from China as we speak.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

And here I always thought it was a "slow boat TO China"...


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey AFXNut, I was asking AFXToo , NOT you...Now go play with your caboose...I'm sure you're not much of a racer, being from where you are .......Ha Ha


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I heard that the first release should start shipping from the Round2 warehouse to distributors on June 12th. When I hear more I will pass it along.


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks AFXToo...........


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I always include model railroading in with my slots. they share the same storage room, and will share the platform too.
model railroading has tons more bodies/colors/options, and their cheaper too. But I could never drop slots all together. I tried once or twice and came back.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*where's that English Cheerleader dude????*



AfxToo said:


> I heard that the first release should start shipping from the Round2 warehouse to distributors on June 12th. When I hear more I will pass it along.


 Deane usually gives us these 'latest whispers'... Did Tom kick him out of bed?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I decided not to post anything with regard to R2, unless it relates to my chassis or in reply to something revealed by someone else.
A quick scan of my last few posts in the R2/aw section will reveal why.


dw


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Did Tom kick him out of bed?


Too funny... that paints a very disturbing picture, one that's probably going to scar me for life. I'll need therapy and it's going to cost someone ... Lenny!!!

I've never met or corresponded with Tom. For all I know he is a fictional character, like Charlie of Charlie's Angels, or Uncle Sam, or Uncle Charlie, or any and all those fictional characters. 

Contact your dealers.

I like model railroads too because of their intricate scenery. They are very nice to look at and I am amazed by the modeling skills of some model railroaders. But I don't own any model railroading equipment, and none of the locomotives I don't have are equipped with magnet jacking screws. If you scan the AW/R2 threads you will find nothing to reveal why I can't say any more about model railroads or their relationship to me or to Tom or Montoya. If someone wants to bring something up about why I haven't talked about model railroads, well what can I do? I prefer to leave it a mystery.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Lets just say I haven't gained anything from sharing what I know in the past, seems a lot of negative stuff in this section plus Dan's unique perspective on things.

What I do know would just piss people off some more, so nada from me...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> What I do know would just piss people off some more, so nada from me...


 Most of your posts have been wrong anyhow, so it's probably better that you don't embarrass Tom anymore with your 'information'...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Most of your posts have been wrong anyhow, so it's probably better that you don't embarrass Tom anymore with your 'information'...


such as?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> such as?


release dates and website activation for starters. Tom probably told you to 'put a cork in it'...


----------

